# NSW- SWR- Anyone in need of a pearsing?



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

It's great that the summer has arrived, bring the warm water and sunshine.

Grant invited us to come over and explore the latest fishing drop-offs.
He had caught successfully released 2 marlin on Sunday 20/1. Monday he landed a 9kg Mai-mai and dropped a marlin during an "as-farting session". Fishing was hot, and I had to leave work and headed up on Tuesday night.

Tuesday night we exchanged all sorts of fishing ideas, but forgot to leave the note on the fridge. This will cost me dearly.

Wednesday was a disaster. I take too long to setup and launch at the boat ramp. The reefs didn't provide any lives, although the fish finder said differently. At 11am, after 5 hours of bait fishing, Grant had 2 yakka's and I had "0". Caught a couple of bonitos and nose hooked one and strip baited another. Something just galloped the whole bonito. SWR was proving to be hard work again.

That night we decided to head over to the 9m reef. A slight detour, but a hopefully definite catch of bait. I reviewed Grants bait rig and the latest bridle techniques. I luckily didn't forget to leave the note on the fridge when I left. A couple more secret fishing spots where exchanged.

Thursday I caught heaps of bonitos along the way, but again arrived late. Grant had already filled his bait tank, and opted to assist to catch me a couple. I caught 3 and he donated 23. It helps to pay your bills on time!
This felt grate, having all the bait before 7am!

Grant headed of into the distance, while I was setting up. He disappeared and I presume he when over to his new 46m reef. I went over to familiar grounds. Around the 20m reef I caught 2 big bonitos 4-5kg and 2 mac tuna 4-5kg. I lost a couple of bait fish to bonito, as indicated on the teeth imprints on the bait. I headed over to a 31m reef that indicated a couple of fish on Wednesday. It is just past 10am, when the surface rod broke the sound barrier. This sound is good for your soul, mind and not so good for your hart. Quick, pack up the spinning outfit, getup the down rigger, retrieved the bottom rig, get the camera rolling. To many jobs.

After the familiar couple of jumps, tail walking, zig -zaging, it finally came closer for a couple of close-ups.

See the "pearsing". Anyone out there need one?
























Awesome

"love the life you live. live the life you love." - Bob Marley

Grabbed the bill, cut the line, and it gave me a couple of shakes. Hi mister, what are you thinking, I am green, and want to &#8230;At that moment, time stood still.

After 10min, I saw a boatie also hook up to a billy.

Grant caught another 6 Mai-mai's, kept 3 for the camp feed.

That night, we recouped our thoughts of the day, Grant suggested we head over to another reef and catch some spotties , left the note on the fridge&#8230;&#8230;

The next day was utmost mayhem, caught 4 spotties, lost 2 due to gaffer fatigue, and lost another 3 or 4 due to mist hook-ups. Grant landed 2 or 3 spotties as well. Spotties where all between 7-9kg.
We cut the trip sort due to weather forecasts, and headed home around 6:30pm on Friday.

Hopefully there be more to come&#8230;.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

oh wow!
great pics too

Bravo!!


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Game fisher said:


> the surface rod broke the sound barrier. This sound is good for your soul, mind and not so good for your hart. &#8230;.


love this. 8)

Awesome fishing mate


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Louis and Grant! Barely believable what you two get up to....but we do believe you.

Fantastic excitement!

trev


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, congrats! Really amazing how far kayak fishing has come that these unbelievable captures can happen with a little planning, local knowledge, good technique, and of course a fifty stuck to the fridge!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulthetaffy said:


> Wow, congrats! Really amazing how far kayak fishing has come that these unbelievable captures can happen with a lot of planning, ]heaps of local knowledge, excellent technique, and of course a fifty stuck to the fridge!


Fixed It For You Paul.

trev


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Fair play trev, no arguments from me!


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice job Loui it is a bit far for me to travel to SWR this year but I will get that marlin eventually. Barra season starts up here friday and the gear is ready.
Look forward to more reports from you and grant over summer and beyond.

Cheers Mal


----------



## rural (Mar 5, 2008)

Great work Louis! It's good to see you get another one at South West Rocks and the pictures look awesome. Did you get some video footage as well?


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

That's awesome catch! Congratulation!

Darwin


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Loui and grant Enjoy!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

good reading and congratulation


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

KINGS, LORDS!!! Well done. Grant seems to really know his stuff, we'll earned fish mate. Jelly of those warm water currents that always seem to come in at SWR while skipping far north coast.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Solid. 
Real good pix. That fish still looks green and healthy, no amber, off color at all, yet.


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

what's a "pearsing"?

ohhh you meant piercing?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff guys. I love the first of these reports for the year, it is sort of a wake up call for any one that has fished SWR.
Mahi Mahi is interesting, I don't recall them being caught in those numbers before, and they taste sooooo damn good.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I just love Gamefishers reports. Great combination of his Australian and South African heritage. He did well with his marlin. Interesting to see the 2 small fish accompanying it--wonder if they are bridled baits on other lines or fish that managed to hang in there as it jumped

There sure have been a lot of billfish around this year. I normally get the odd Mahi Mahi in January but one day last week they were actually jumping out of the water. I had 2 double hook ups on the day I got 6. Nothing large-all a bit over legal. I tried skip baiting by casting with the wind (for distance) then winding in my dead slimie . It was exciting to see the bow wave and watch it get nailed by a Mahi.

We will see how the flood affects things.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It's just minblowing what you guys get up to. I can live with being unworthy, but vicarious living is much appreciated. Mmmmmm Mahi Mahi!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Inspiration stuff Louis and Grant. Dropped into SWR early on Saturday 19th on my way up the coast - with marlin gear in the car - didn't launch, after hearing reports of mackerel further north. Passed through again last Saturday - didn't launch, with weather deteriorating. I see you fellas were busy there in between.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

joey said:


> what's a "pearsing"?
> 
> ohhh you meant piercing?


Mate, if I was catching fish like that, from a kayak, I wouldn't care if I could spell my own name!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I just read your post again: 7 to 9kg spotties   Mate i would love to see a few pics and interested in their lengths. I haven't seen a 20lb spotty for a few years. My recent 1.05m spot went 6kg.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding effort guys   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

You two are having way too much fun  Well done guys and a great report as always Louis.

Hope the conditions stay for the end of Feb.

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Louis & Grant - I always get a little jealous reading your reports, but I know how much effort you guys put into your trips. Would love to catch a mahi from the yak, I'm sure they taste delicious.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome, nice work guys.


----------

